# separator for dust collector



## patsaradad (Oct 9, 2014)

Well it's time for a dust collector, I have waited long enough. I recently bought a harbor freight two horsepower single stage dust collector. I want to add a Thein separator on it. I have been searching for a plan all over the webonet and have seen many descriptions but no complete sets of drawings. I'm having no luck finding anything that I can build from. If anyone can point me to the tophat design they used I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Try this link. Gives all the dimensions letting you chose your can. http://www.jpthien.com/cy.htm

By the way. I lived in Mauldin for 29 years moved four years back. I love the area.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Try This one, looks like they give dimensions for most items over the 12 pages. http://www.jpthien.com/smf/index.php?topic=563.0


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is my take on the Central Machinery unit and addresses most of the shortcomings found in its original offering.

It uses the Thien Cyclone, as outlined in the links above.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I have that DC with a wynn filter and cleaned out the inside of the filter for the first time the other day. I was shocked at how clogged it was. After cleaning it, the difference in suction was substantial so a seperator is a must in my opinion. I made a thein baffle for the DC's ring, not sure how well it's working yet, but it was a quick first step and will hopefully help.


----------



## patsaradad (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions.  I believe the configuration I will be using will be similar to TIMBERTAILOR's cart design but utilizing a tophat separator.

timbertailor, I am Not sure how you collect the remaining dust that drops below the below the Filter?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I believe the configuration I will be using will be similar to TIMBERTAILOR s cart design but utilizing a tophat separator.
> 
> timbertailor, I am Not sure how you collect the remaining dust that drops below the below the Filter?
> 
> - Mark


I just pull the filter and housing as a unit. I can clean the filter at the same time. It is just held in place with three wood blocks, screwed to the plywood and sitting in a bead of silicone. I did cut a groove, as seen in the last photo, in the rim of the plywood for the housing to sit in.

I am glad you like the design. The last photo is the dust collection area after I had run 10 Lbs of dust through the unit. As you can see from the photo, there is only a slight film of fine dust after all that material was sucked up.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

If it was me I would opt for a super dust deputy or super dust deputy xl . $169 totally worth it.

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=SCOLLECT43&CatId={17F46883-40BB-471E-982F-E5F28583241B}

I think you would get better air flow. The 40% loss in CFM's from a thien is a tough one.


----------



## patsaradad (Oct 9, 2014)

Is that 40% loss in CFM's from the Thien top hat a realistic number? What is the loss from the dust deputy? I have some heavy duty machines that I will be using this on that create a lot of chips (see photo's). I tried my 20" SCMI industrial planer with the Harbor Freight 2hp collector in the factory setup and it will clear the chips and it is the biggest waste generator that I have. The Oliver dual head shaper shown also make some serious chips. But not sure if any of them will work if I lose 40% just by adding the separator.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't have empirical data on CFM loss with the Thien baffle or cyclones, but there is certainly some. That being said, IMHO the advantages of a separator outweigh the downsides. Here is the rig I am using:


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a link to the plans I used to build my Thein separator: http://www.freeforum101.com/charlesneil/viewtopic.php?p=11836&mforum=charlesneil#11836

I felt like these were great plans, with easy to follow instructions. There hasn't been any noticable accumulation in the DC bags since I put it into operation last winter, and I've empied the can at least 10-times. There is a loss in vacuum CFM, but I sure don't think it has been more than 20%. At least, the can now fills withput flowing through to the DC bag. BTW, here is the link to my Thein project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102418


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

40% yes…I tested mine with a wind gauge I bought on amazon.

I had read several posts on the Thien board about losses from 38% and up. I did not beleave it. So I built one. Its laying in the yard now…free if someone wants it.

I do not know what the loss would be for the dust deputy but I bet it is not 40%.

Bob


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

All separators cause a loss of air flow, the nature of the beast. I have no idea how much each of the 2 in question cause, but I can tell you that not long ago a magazine (FWW, I think) tested them and you might want to look at that article. I know the Thein came out very well in that test, presumably they had some science in their efforts. But if you just have a 4" duct to the machines, it may not matter. About the most you can pull through that would be on the order of 400 CFM or so, and I suspect that DC will do 400 CFM with any of the separators.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

wow on the 40%. I put together the very basic separator (looks like the one below), with no cyclone or baffle. I haven't checked airflow. I wonder how efficient it is.


----------



## patsaradad (Oct 9, 2014)

The Freedom Forum 101 webpage is not available. It seems to be down or removed for some reason. 
Thank you all for the input. Whichever way I go dust deputy or Thein (still not decided), I will need to have at least a 5" or 6" main line comming out of the HF 2hp collector and going directly to the bigger machines. Any thoughts on reasonably priced ducting that fits this collector witout much modification?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... I will need to have at least a 5" or 6" main line comming out of the HF 2hp collector and going directly to the bigger machines.


Whether you choose a baffle or a cyclone, your dust collector needs to attach to the outlet of the baffle or cyclone. The machines attach to the input of the baffle or cyclone.

In my case, the SDD's output is 6-inch and mys dust collector's input is 4-inch, so I ordered the 6" to 4" reducer from Oneida when I ordered the cyclone.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> 40% yes…I tested mine with a wind gauge I bought on amazon.
> 
> I had read several posts on the Thien board about losses from 38% and up. I did not beleave it. So I built one. Its laying in the yard now…free if someone wants it.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I did my homework. Not sure if it was your site or not I found the test numbers on, but it is what convinced me to keep the duct run short to my tools.

The higher flows that Thien suggests, along with larger ducts, are based on the efforts to remove the finer particles at the source. Using a smaller diameter hose\piping greatly reduces the efficiency of removing these finer particles at the bit\blade.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I went with this separator: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/143290/Trash-Can-Cyclone-Lid.aspx

Here's my design: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106004

I'm collecting 99%+ of the big stuff but unsure of the small stuff. There's an insignificant build up in the bag so I don't know if the separator is getting the small stuff or if it's being trapped in the filter(Wynn Nano). Suction is better than stock.

I think the only thing different timbertailor did to my design was to add the top hat separator. He said that there was a lose in suction because of the top hat separator. I'm still on the fence about making one or not. Lose suction but separate the fine stuff(which leads to less clogged filter)... Or better performance but more maintenance/less life out of the filter.


----------

